# Dubai American Academy vs Gems World Academy



## HoustonExpact (Dec 10, 2012)

If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools. 
Thanks!


----------



## Nazli (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, i have the same dilemma..would love to know if you have a made a decision and share your thoughts with me, Thanks


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Check out both of the school's curriculum and see if they are similar to back home or what you want your child to learn. We have quite a few people going to both at my company and the majority of them are happy and state that they made their decision on the two based on where they live and work since that is a major factor if you attend recitals, functions, events, etc.

Dubai American Academy is behind the Mall of the Emirates and GEMS is located on E44 next to the Springs. Good Luck.


----------

